# Employment in Perth



## CinSny

We relocated to Perth about three weeks ago. I know that Rome was not build in one day, but I need to know what I am missing with applying for a job???

I have applied on Career1, Seek and I have applied for jobs in the Weekend news paper. One employer phoned and I went for an interview but was not succsessful... My qualifications and experience is realy up to standard, but no one seems to be looking at my application for vacancies... What do they look at and what do employers in Perth want?

Can someone please help me as I am really anxious to start working.

CinSny


----------



## Boboa

Did try to register with agencies? Or apply directly to companies? 
Usually it takes longer than 3 weeks. Employer takes 2-3 weeks to short list resumes only! You are panicking to early.


----------



## jkwon

Don't wait them to call. You call them first and express yourself and show your interest.


----------



## CinSny

Thank you for the input, will do so!

If you are used to work, 4 weeks without work is a long time.

CS


----------



## tookie

May I ask what industry and qualifications you have? Im worried reading this??


----------



## CinSny

Tookie

Why do you worry reading my question?

I have relative good qualifications. I don't know if you would recognise them as we are originally form S.A.

I have 10 years experience in administration with a Diploma in Managmenet assistant and nearly a 2nd Diploma in Human Resourse Management.....


----------



## tookie

Hi CinSny
We are also from SA, we are still waiting for approval. Its just worrying to hear a qualified person not landing a job. I have an honours in Geog...and work as a GIS specialist and my fiance has a trade in tool jig and die making and a Mech Eng hons and works in the automotive industry. So we are also qualified.
I hope you find something soon though. Good Luck


----------



## CinSny

I'm very worried. Applied for more that 20 vacancies and all is coming back without succes.... 

This is a big stress factor as I have always heard that Autralian's do not discriminate against South African's, but in this case that is how it seems....

Is there someone out there that can explain the work preferences or the requirements, I'm really negative....


----------



## Utha

CinSny said:


> I'm very worried. Applied for more that 20 vacancies and all is coming back without succes....
> 
> This is a big stress factor as I have always heard that Autralian's do not discriminate against South African's, but in this case that is how it seems....
> 
> Is there someone out there that can explain the work preferences or the requirements, I'm really negative....


Hi CinSy,

I don't believe Perth people discriminate against SA, you just have to see the amount of SA that work in my company BHP Billiton and you will understand. If you want to apply in my company then go to their preferred agency Jobs | Recruitment | Careers | Staff | Salary | Employment | Human Resource Consulting | Australia Wide | ChandlerMacleod.com, have a look at the job list and also call them and register. I don't work in your industry, I am in IT, but in my sector there can be lulls in the market. I was out of work for two months after one contract in February and now I get offers pretty much on a weekly basis.

It is quite normal, as a previous person said, for a company to take many weeks to get to your application. Try and be patient and don't lose heart, there are many jobs available in WA. The mining sector is booming and it is only a matter of time before one will fall your way


----------



## ChristineSutherland

CinSny

I don't believe there is discrimination against SA people and in fact the opposite may be the case because SA's are regarded generally as well educated and hard working. I am always looking for SA partners for my business because of that, and because I want to expand more strongly into that country.

One thing I notice from your posts is that they contain many spelling, punctuation, grammar and typographical errors. In any kind of admin role this would be a disadvantage.

Unless you are seeking employment in an area that has shortages, you may wait for some time before winning an interview. For instance if you were an electrical or mechanical engineer with mining experience, you'd probably get snapped up within a week.

Have you heard people refer to WA as a "2-speed economy"? Most of the State is in deep recession, and employment is not good. However for those employed in mining or associated industries, it is an entirely different picture.

I would recommend discovering which actual businesses were servicing the mining industry, and focusing on a strategy of telephoning to discuss the possibility of employment, sending your resumé, and following up with a phone call every couple of weeks very politely enquiring about the employment situation there.

You wouldn't say "can you hire me yet?". You would say something like, "Hi, Fred Jones here, just phoning to keep in touch and see how things are going on the job front." If you're friendly and not pushy, they'll remember you as someone who is keen, self-disciplined, pro-active and also quite pleasant. One of my brothers has used that several times very successfully.

My son just moved to an area that has few jobs and he took 2 months to find a low-level laboring job. He is completely over-qualified for the role but he took it for 2 reasons. Firstly to gain money for the family, and secondly because it is much easier to find another job if you are already employed.

It is no secret that employers prefer people who are already working somewhere else. In that regard, any job is better than no job.

Good luck - I hope that something comes along soon.



CinSny said:


> I'm very worried. Applied for more that 20 vacancies and all is coming back without succes....
> 
> This is a big stress factor as I have always heard that Autralian's do not discriminate against South African's, but in this case that is how it seems....
> 
> Is there someone out there that can explain the work preferences or the requirements, I'm really negative....


----------



## Mhandire

There are not many jobs here in South Africa, in yesterday's Work Place there were only 4 jobs under artisan and trade. I spent over a year looking for a Tool Making, Machinist job unsuccessfully. I quit my job end of February, bought a one way ticket and will be in Perth on Saturday. I think my chances are higher there than here in Johannesburg.I have fears and stress about whether I will find work, but such is life in the "Global Village". We just have to get used to it. Good luck everyone!!

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## ChristineSutherland

Mhandire, the job situation is becoming less and less secure in every country, not just South Africa.

This is why so many people are moving into a global economy with ownership of their own business which they control.

That way you're not dependent upon any one local economy, and you can interact with customers wherever they are in the world, working the hours that you choose, with the colleagues you choose, for the money that you choose.

There are a number of excellent businesses that allow you to do that - mine is just one of them.



Mhandire said:


> There are not many jobs here in South Africa, in yesterday's Work Place there were only 4 jobs under artisan and trade. I spent over a year looking for a Tool Making, Machinist job unsuccessfully. I quit my job end of February, bought a one way ticket and will be in Perth on Saturday. I think my chances are higher there than here in Johannesburg.I have fears and stress about whether I will find work, but such is life in the "Global Village". We just have to get used to it. Good luck everyone!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## brianK88

Nice Information shared.
Thanks.


----------



## businesswh

Hi All,

If you looking for job in Australia. This article might help you to understand who is the top 20 employers in Australia... check this out Australia's next top boss: Where you'll work | BusinessWarehouse

Thx,

Guz


----------



## garden sheds

Hi CinSny,

Patience is a virtue and you need tons of it to nail a job down. Did you find a job yet? 

Just a few reminders though when applying for a job. Employers want qualifications all right but they’re also looking for an employee who has a positive attitude, professional behavior with strong work ethics. They don’t just interview employees to get answers they need but they also observe how you respond to it and what your reactions are. 

Wishing you success,

~Adam


----------



## Mhandire

I must say I was very fortunate. I arrived on 5 May had interview on the 14th and started work the next day (check my previous post). I am now battling to find (reasonably affordable) accommodation. Good luck all, sometimes things take longer than we wish them to.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## garden sheds

Mhandire said:


> I must say I was very fortunate. I arrived on 5 May had interview on the 14th and started work the next day (check my previous post). I am now battling to find (reasonably affordable) accommodation. Good luck all, sometimes things take longer than we wish them to.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Australia


Congratulations Mhandire. You are fortunate indeed. Have you done any research on job vacancies before the 5th or just started looking after your arrival?


----------



## Mhandire

I had done some research and applied from offshore with no success. My take is that employers prefer people who are already inside Australia to those who are offshore and hardly ever respond to offshore applicants unless they want to sponsor them. The job I secured I applied for while here in Perth, using a local address in my email to the employer.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## garden sheds

Mhandire said:


> I had done some research and applied from offshore with no success. My take is that employers prefer people who are already inside Australia to those who are offshore and hardly ever respond to offshore applicants unless they want to sponsor them. The job I secured I applied for while here in Perth, using a local address in my email to the employer.


That make sense... Poignant though that an employer gets interested only to those who are already in Australia unless they want it sponsored.


----------



## Tax Back Australia

Gratz Mhandhire!


----------

